# russian tortoise breeding



## supremereptilesmisga (Dec 7, 2011)

hi my name is david and i just got a adult pair of russian tortoises the guy told me they bred and the female layed eggs but he threw the eggs away because he didn't know how to incubate them if i want them to breed will i have to separate the male from the female then introduce them so they start breeding because they lived there whole life there together.


----------

